# Graphene gives Thomas Edison's battery a new life



## sentraelectric (Apr 10, 2012)

nickel-iron battery fast charging

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18674240


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

> Our battery probably won't be able to power an electric car by itself because the energy density is not ideal," Wang said. "But it could assist lithium-ion batteries by giving them a real power boost for faster acceleration and regenerative braking.


So it's target niche would be as a supplemental capacitor, except...



> The prototype battery has one key drawback – the ability to hold a charge over time. "It doesn't have the charge-discharge cycling stability that we would like," Dai said. "Right now it decays by about 20 percent over 800 cycles. That's about the same as a lithium-ion battery. But our battery is really fast, so we'd be using it more often. Ideally, we don't want it to decay at all."


Ah, well. Still, I think this nanowizardry is the way things are headed. When the breakthrough comes it will be some cleverly layered bunch of goo...


----------

